# Can't eat.



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Spent the last few months starting my business, training and diet have taken a massive backseat as it's been work 24-7. I'm now in a position I can spare some time to myself and get back to the gym, I have a cycle laid out and everything in place, however the thought of bulking is mentally killing me. Even the thought of eating a "normal" persons daily food intake is really off putting.

I've literally been living off bare minimum for a few weeks as I even found finding time to eat a struggle (I was that busy).

Some I'm in dire need of some advice on how to increase my appetite etc to get me back into the swing of things, any help would be hugely appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

IMO its just a case of getting motivated and steadily increasing the calories over 7 or 8 weeks. Don't try to go from zero to hero, I would just try and add an extra 200 or 300 calories every week until you get to your target calorie intake. Also try being smart about getting extra calories in you E.G Drink plenty of fruit juice etc.

Also you say you have a cycle planned, maybe think of throwing EQ in there, haven't used it myself but have heard other people saying it can really help increase your appetite. Just something to think about.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Progressively bigger and more often meals will make your stomach lining bigger and increase your metabolism.

Other than that, increase your activity through the day and ALWAYS eat breakfast.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You'll get there mate, merry christmas by the way...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tbh i have lived off pizzas, pringles, pasties and chocolate for 6 weeks no joke.... (intake of about 30/50g protein) ha

The thought of eating BB food again is kinda scary but also exciting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Tbh i have lived off pizzas, pringles, pasties and chocolate for 6 weeks no joke.... (intake of about 30/50g protein) ha
> 
> The thought of eating BB food again is kinda scary but also exciting


I am just discovering adding a bit of sauce here and there will help me loads so l cant wait. BBq, sweet and sour, chicken gravy all in moderation to help get tro the total blandness of the food is really gonna help me l reckon.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I am just discovering adding a bit of sauce here and there will help me loads so l cant wait. BBq, sweet and sour, chicken gravy all in moderation to help get tro the total blandness of the food is really gonna help me l reckon.


Im pretty lucky that any muscle i loose is minimal and only takes a few weeks to regain, and fat gains can be dropped in a short time...

I am fat now though compared to normal but i love partying and eating junk at xmas


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Im pretty lucky that any muscle i loose is minimal and only takes a few weeks to regain, and fat gains can be dropped in a short time...
> 
> I am fat now though compared to normal but i love partying and eating junk at xmas


Father christmas brought me my wet gear so its mountain bike time !!

COME ON !!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Tbh i have lived off pizzas, pringles, pasties and chocolate for 6 weeks no joke.... (intake of about 30/50g protein) ha
> 
> The thought of eating BB food again is kinda scary but also exciting


What happened to your bulking cycle mate? Wasn't that long ago you received the rest of your gear.

You should post a pic as warning to what a pizza diet can do to you.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> What happened to your bulking cycle mate? Wasn't that long ago you received the rest of your gear.
> 
> You should post a pic as warning to what a pizza diet can do to you.


Cancelled it mate, after like 3 weeks i realised it was the wrong time as i was just embarking on a new project... the good news was that i gained 10kg in the 3 weeks tho lol But i had just cut a few weeks before the cycle

Mon 3rd is the new planned cycle, have all the gear, shakes here waiting


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Plenty of fibre in each meal I find makes me hungry. This could help you, but is a b1tch to me.


----------

